# Signature errors



## Krestent (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm getting errors about my signature being too long.  The signature I want to put is (not including the spoiler tags):


Spoiler



I need to think of something to put here...


How is that too long?


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think it would limit something that long. Why can't we have the old limits?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you put a bunch of line breaks in there?


Edit: It's broken. I can't change my signature to what it already is without getting the same error.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ace said in the shoutbox that changing signatures is offline at the moment.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 9, 2010)

Only cool people like me can have a sig, oh and Proto & Spamsu


----------



## saison (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, anyone know when that'll be fixed? Otherwise I think I'm forced to have a super lame, cut-off sig.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 9, 2010)

Signatures are disabled until further notice.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Signatures are disabled until further notice.


With the other hack a while back, we're fairly used to it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, what happened to the "I survived the trap card hack" medals?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think that'd be a good idea. That'd be giving the hacker guy the publicity he wanted.

(By the way guys, don't look at my signature, there's nothing important there that would make me a hypocrite or anything)...


----------



## Shinryuji (Feb 10, 2010)

The hack wasn't actually because of a hacker per-se, the guy got banned, and got pissed because of that. So decided he would change everyone's sigs to something. Pretty childish tbh.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 11, 2010)

Was just about to post why I couldn't update mine. Oh well...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2010)

They should be working again

But I just saw it converted mine to HTML for some reason ...


----------



## Krestent (Feb 11, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> They should be working again
> 
> But I just saw it converted mine to HTML for some reason ...


Still not working...


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 12, 2010)

When we can update our SIG?


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah Um I wanna get rid of my sig too but just can't cuz of the same error.

Buuuut it's ok i"ll be waiting over there, at the corner of this page, till it's fixed


----------



## alidsl (Feb 13, 2010)

I need to change my sig too, I hope this is fixed soon


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 14, 2010)

How Long Will It Take???I'm Not patient Thats all


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep. Noticed this too. I can't change my signature.

On the otherhand...*WHY WAZ HATSU BANNED! UNBAN HIM LIKE ROCKSTAR!*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 16, 2010)

i get the same god damn error won't even let me add this!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

They stay disabled untill that unpatched bug is fixed ...


----------



## Krestent (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm getting errors about my signature being too long.  The signature I want to put is (not including the spoiler tags):


Spoiler



I need to think of something to put here...


How is that too long?


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> They stay disabled untill that unpatched bug is fixed ...


Unpatched bug?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

exploit actually
lilsypha Signatures are disabled because of an unpatched Invision Power Board exploit. No conspiracy or anything. Once the exploit is satisfactorily patched and verified, signatures will be re-enabled again.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't seem to change my signature, even when I blank it I get a "signature too long" error.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 21, 2010)

Hrm, GBAtemp's Twitter tweeted that sigs were re-enabled...
but when I tried to add something in mine, it messed up and displays the html code instead of the picture (like instead of the picture being there, it just says something like 

```
[img]blahblah[/img]
```


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 21, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Hrm, GBAtemp's Twitter tweeted that sigs were re-enabled...
> but when I tried to add something in mine, it messed up and displays the html code instead of the picture (like instead of the picture being there, it just says something like
> 
> ```
> ...


Ooops. We missed something out when re-enabling. I've fixed that now so please try agian.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 21, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Works perfectly now


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Funny, I was just thinking that signatures might've been reenabled by now.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you! It works perfectly nowww!


----------



## Cermage (Feb 22, 2010)

ah cool. was hoping they'd be enabled sometime soon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks for fixing the signature problem.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks great to have them back again


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 23, 2010)

Its FixED???Thats Awesome..I got a Awesome sig to put on


----------



## Elritha (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome! Was hoping they'd be enabled again soon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2010)

now that their fixed can we have more space to add stuff in it? i'd like to have pointing to my youtube page: check out my usb loader and wii tutorials and videos : link


----------

